# Was soll ich tun?



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Habe gestern etwas ganz merkwürdiges erlebt: War ganu normal am surfen und plötzlich wird der Rechner langsamer (dachte es liegt an den vielen offenen Fenstern). Als mir das nach kurzer Zeit zu bunt wurde und ich den Rechner gerade runterfahren wollte, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung von einem Programm, das ich gar nicht kannte: 1970.exe
Als ich die Verbindung trennen wollte (ISDN) tauchte dort nicht 'freenet' sondern 'Teenxxx'-irgendwas auf.  (Im DFÜ Ordner tauchte die verbindung aber nicht auf!)
Ich habe dann leicht panisch reagiert und habe die 1970.exe gelöscht  (auch Papierkorb) und nach allem möglich auf dem Rechner gesucht - nichts gefunden! (Auch keine DFÜ Verbindung.)

Was erwartet mich jetzt? Habe keine Nummer gesehen und auch keine in irgendeinem Protokoll.
Ich weiß auch nicht, von welcher Seite das Ding kam!
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange der schon da war - vielleicht ja schon länger?
Ich habe jetzt halt mächtig Angst vor einer Monster-Telefonrechnung!
Was soll ich tun?

Danke

Christoph


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*Noch eine Frage*

Ich habe eben noch etwas Wichtiges vergessen:

Wenn ich jetzt wieder über das DFÜ-Netzwerk meine Freenet-Verbindung aufbaue - ist das sicher?
Oder wie soll ich vorgehen, damit ich wieder ins Netz gehen kann?

Man fühlt sich echt blöd, wenn man noch gar nicht weiß, wie groß der Schaden denn jetzt geworden ist - ich hoffe ja noch immer, daß ich nur ganz kurz eingewählt  war - habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit meiner Eumex-PC2000 abfragen kann (Telefonanrufe kann ich alle sehen, nur nicht die DFÜ-Einwahlen vom PC - sch***)

Danke

Christoph


----------



## Torian (1 Juli 2003)

Hi Christ,


			
				Christ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habe gestern etwas ganz merkwürdiges erlebt: War ganu normal am surfen und plötzlich wird der Rechner langsamer (dachte es liegt an den vielen offenen Fenstern). Als mir das nach kurzer Zeit zu bunt wurde und ich den Rechner gerade runterfahren wollte, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung von einem Programm, das ich gar nicht kannte: 1970.exe
> Als ich die Verbindung trennen wollte (ISDN) tauchte dort nicht 'freenet' sondern 'Teenxxx'-irgendwas auf.  (Im DFÜ Ordner tauchte die verbindung aber nicht auf!)
> ...



Zum Dialer Teenxxx gibt es schon einen anderen Thread, vielleicht hilft dieser dir weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2277


Ansonsten bitte folgende Grundlagenliteratur lesen:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html 
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/start/start.php 

Urteile zum Thema Dialer und Mehrwertnummern gibt es hier: 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm 
Sehr gutes Muster als Widerspruch gegen Telekom & 0190-Carrier: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf

Dialer finden: 
Das Programm "Spybot Search & Destroy" findet sehr viele Dialer. Download: http://security.kolla.de/index.php?lang=de&page=download 
Für eine spezielle Variante besonders tückischer Dialer, der Schnelltest auf Autoloader und dll-Dialer: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&sr=1&a=1&d=30&t=779779 



			
				Christ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt wieder über das DFÜ-Netzwerk meine Freenet-Verbindung aufbaue - ist das sicher?
> Oder wie soll ich vorgehen, damit ich wieder ins Netz gehen kann?



Überprüfe doch mal deine Freenet-Einwahlnummern: Bei mir gibt es die 01929 (Business-Tarif) und die 019231760 für Freenet-SuperCallByCall


Ansonsten erst mal tief durchatmen, ungekürzten EVN bei der Telekom beantragen und die Rechnung abwarten.
0190-Sperre für die Zukunft bei der Telekom macht wohl auch sinn. Welche Rufnummern "gefährlich" sind siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html

Torian


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*Danke*

Danke erst einmal, Torian!

Das mit dem abwarten sagt sich so leicht    Ich habe schon diese Nacht super-schlecht geschlafen - und wenn ich mir vorstelle, jetzt noch 1-2 Monate auf die Rechnung zu warten  :bigcry: 

Das Problem mit der Warterei bezieht sich ja auch darauf, was ich mit meinem Rechner mache:
- warten und nichts verändern (was ich in Panik ja schon getan habe)
- oder alles neu machen...

Die Nummernsperre ist schon beantragt, ebenso der Verbindungsnachweis!

Ist denn die Einwahl über DFÜ jetzt sicher, wenn ich sehe, daß es die richtige freenet-Nummer ist? Oder kann sich da immer noch ein Dialer dazwischen schieben? (Dazu habe ich nirgends was gefunden)

Danke


----------



## Torian (1 Juli 2003)

*Re: Danke*



			
				Christ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit der Warterei bezieht sich ja auch darauf, was ich mit meinem Rechner mache:
> - warten und nichts verändern (was ich in Panik ja schon getan habe)
> - oder alles neu machen...


Mit z.B. Norton Ghost kann man komplette Systermbackups machen. Diese dann auf CD brennen.


			
				Christ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn die Einwahl über DFÜ jetzt sicher, wenn ich sehe, daß es die richtige freenet-Nummer ist? Oder kann sich da immer noch ein Dialer dazwischen schieben? (Dazu habe ich nirgends was gefunden)
> Danke


Wenn die richtige Nummer eingetragen ist so wird auch diese Gewählt. Wenn sich dann noch ein Dialer dazwischenschiebt so ist das Betrug und du trägst den PC zur Polizei zwecks Anzeigenerstattung.

Nummernsperre: Wähle mal mit deinem Telefon 01908, wenn jetzt ein Besetz-Zeichen kommt ist sie aktiv. Wenn dies nach gut 5 Werktagen immer noch nicht passiert so beantrage sie erneut. (eigene Erfahrung)

Torian


----------



## claudine (2 Juli 2003)

*Teenxxx*

Also ich kann euch mal ungefähr was über die Rechnung von Teenxxx sagen.

Erst mal die Adresse wo sie herkommt :

Kom Tel GmbH
Nordstr. 2
24937 Flensburg
Tel.: 0800-9099400

Bei mir hat der dialer sich in 10 Minuten 3 mal heruntergeladen, Kosten :
jeweils über 40 €
Danach nochmal für 2.25 Minuten ca. 1€ mehr .

Minutenpreis bei denen 2€


Beim schliessen des Pop-Ups lädt sich der Dialer seine Software ohne Abbruchmöglichkeit runter!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

Also ist 0190-8 jetzt doch frei tarifierbar? BIsher war man hier von 1,80? pro Minute ausgegangen. Oder hat der sich mit einer anderen Nummer bei Dir eingewählt?


----------



## claudine (2 Juli 2003)

*teenxxx*

Lustigerweise habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass die Nummer die auf meiner Rechnung steht:
*0190062000*
der Telekom persönlich gehört!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*Re: teenxxx*



			
				claudine schrieb:
			
		

> *0190062000*


Lt. Auskunft der RegTP kommt da kein Ergebis http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp
Ist die Nummer richtig abgetippt?


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2003)

wenn man die Nummer einzugeben versucht,steht der Hinweis max 6stellig,
062000 läßt sich aber nicht eingeben
wenn man 62000 eingibt, dann wird die Telekom als Nummerninhaber genannt.
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

Auf der Telefonrechnung rechnet die Komtel über diese Nummer ab und diese gibt wiederum die INA Germany AG als Anbieter an...

Erste Kontaktaufnahme hat dieses nette Schreiben zu Tage gefördert:



			
				KomTel schrieb:
			
		

> Überprüfung der Verbindung zur Sonderrufnummer 0190
> 
> Guten Tag, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

Die 01908 ist NICHT frei traifierbar!


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2003)

Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Die 01908 ist NICHT frei traifierbar!


Wo genau steht was in der Art?


----------



## Dino (2 Juli 2003)

01908 ist definitiv *nicht* frei tarifierbar. Siehe auf der Webseite der RegTP

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-03-03_m/index.html

Danach ist einzig und allein 0190*0* frei tarifierbar. Bei allen anderen ist _bis auf weiteres_ der Tarif vorgeschrieben.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

*???*

Hallo zusammen, ich verstehe nicht, wie teuer das jetzt werden kann. Im Thread "teenXXX" war man sich einig, der Dialer hätte sich mit 0190-8 eingewählt, insofern also nicht frei tarifierbar, Claudine macht in diesem Thread etwas verwirrende Angaben über eine Telefonrechnung mit freier Tarifierung, kann dann aber nicht mal die Einwahlnummer verifizieren, die Komtel quatscht nur und der Name INA Germany gefällt mir in diesem Kontext gar nicht, weil die vor genau einem Jahr schon mal Probleme mit einem hyperteuren frei tarifierten Dialer mit den selben Eigenschaften hatten. Kann mal jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

1000 Dank!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

Ich kann den Zusammenhang zum Dialer TeenXXX leider nicht herstellen. Ich habe aber zufällig die Nummer 0190062000 auf einer Telefonrechnung entdeckt und dort wurden für 75 Sekunden Einwahl 46,19€ inklusive Mwst. berechnet. Ich vermute mal, dass der Dialer der die Einwahl verursacht haben könnte, irgendwas um die 40€ pro Einwahl plus eine Summe X pro Minute kostet.


----------



## Dino (3 Juli 2003)

*Re: ???*



			
				Inspektor Reynolds schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, ich verstehe nicht, wie teuer das jetzt werden kann. Im Thread "teenXXX" war man sich einig, der Dialer hätte sich mit 0190-8 eingewählt, insofern also nicht frei tarifierbar, Claudine macht in diesem Thread etwas verwirrende Angaben über eine Telefonrechnung mit freier Tarifierung, kann dann aber nicht mal die Einwahlnummer verifizieren, die Komtel quatscht nur und der Name INA Germany gefällt mir in diesem Kontext gar nicht, weil die vor genau einem Jahr schon mal Probleme mit einem hyperteuren frei tarifierten Dialer mit den selben Eigenschaften hatten. Kann mal jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen?
> 
> 1000 Dank!



Naja, ein Dialer hat schon etwas mit einer Pistole gemeinsam: Man kann sie mit Munition verschiedener Hersteller bestücken. Und einem Dialer ist es letztendlich schnurz, ob er mit dem Kaliber 1,86€/min oder 300€/Einwahl schießt! Er wählt das, was sein Herrchen in sein Magazin läd.
Mancher Dialer hat übrigens auch nicht nur einen Schuss im Magazin, sondern ggf. eine ganze Reihe von verschiedenartigen Ersatzgeschossen, von denen eines schon die Panzerung des Gegners durchschlagen sollte.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Yvonne (5 Juli 2003)

*0190062000 ermittlungsverfahren gegen mike moore liquid inc.*

hallo!
am 18.3. 03 habe ich strafanzeige bei der polizei gegen diese firma und den besagten herrn wegen betruges erstattet.
und damit unsere örtliche polizei ganz schön damit überfordert.die haben telefoniert wie die weltmeister bis sie wussten was sie machen sollen.
gestern bekam ich antwort von der staatsanwaltschaft .:
das ermittlungsverfahren wurde gemäss § 153 abs. 1 der strafprossesordnung eingestellt.da der tatverdächtige seine firma in den usa betreibt ist er dem zugriff deutscher strafverfolgungsbehörden de facto entzogen.ein anspruch seitens der komtel (ihre darstellung vorrausgesetzt) mangels vertragsabschluss dürfte nicht bestehen.

kann ich mir nun sicher sein das ich nicht mehr zahlen muss?
bei der letzten mahnung wurde mir mit gericht gedroht 5tage frist usw.
bullshit!!!seit dem kam nichts mehr von diesen s.....!

ich kann nur sagen zahlt nicht und zeigt sie an wir müssen diesen wahnsinn stoppen!

mfg. yvonne

_editiert siehe NUB tf _


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, von was Claudine eigentlich redet. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen teenXXX, der sich über die 01900 einwählt (und ich kenne zig Ausführungen dieses Dialers). Gut, es kann durchaus sein, dass ich mich täusche. Jedenfalls wäre das die erste Ausnahme in hunderten von Fällen


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Ich soll für zwei Verbindungen mit der 0190062000 (57 Sek. 39,5711 € und 28 Sek. 39, 1753 €) zahlen. Die Verbindungen liefen Anfang April.
Habe auch das nette Schreiben der KomTel erhalten, Anbieter INA Germany AG. War mir seinerzeit nicht sicher ob durch Teen xxx oder Kazaa light. Habe heute ein Schreiben bekommen.
Im Auftrag der KomTel erwartet die Creditreform Rensburg Hansch KG
Postfach 1358 24903 Flensburg den Eingang innerhalb von 5 Tagen.
"Wir wurden beauftragt, die bereits fällige Forderung einzuziehen.
CREDITREFORM hat mehr als 160000 Mitglieder, unterhält über 134 Büros
in der BRD mit über 3900 Mitarbeitern. Wir betrachten es als unsere Aufgabe zu vermitteln. Wir erwarten den Eingang des Gesamtbetrages 
innerhalb von 5 Tagen. Sofortige Zahlung des Gesamtbetrages erspart Ihnen weitere Kosten. Ratenzahlung ist nur dann möglich, wenn sofort eine
angemessene Teilzahlung erfolgt.
Wird die gesetzte Frist nicht eingehalten, geht Ihr Gläubiger gegen Sie vor.
Die Kosten zahlen Sie!

Kosten mittlerweile 120,86 €

Zahle ich jetzt? Mit freundlichen Grüssen.


----------



## pdschmidt (10 Juli 2003)

*Dialer 0190080788*

Hallo Leute, bin neu im Forum und bin ebenfalls Opfer eines Dialers geworden. Es handelt sich um den Dialer _127-anime-1-0-.exe, der über die Mehrwertdienstnummer 0190080788 zum lächerlichen Preis von 7,50 €/Minute eine DFÜ-Verbindung herstellt.
Ich nutze das Internet privat eher selten und benutze auch nur ein analoges Modem zum Verbindungsaufbau über Call-by-call (immer den günstigsten Anbieter). Offensichtlich hat sich mein ältester Sohn (13 Jahre) den Dialer eingefangen. Die Bescherung erhielt ich dann mit der Juni-Telefonrechnung: 105 € für knapp 13 Minuten Internet über den Anbieter Talkline. Ich habe sofort per Fax Widerspruch bei der Telekom und bei Talkline eingelegt. Die Telekom hat letztendlich auch nur den Betrag ohne die Forderung von Talkline abgebucht. Talkline hat mir zunächst ein nichtssagendes Schreiben geschickt, wonach ich über die Telefonnummer 01803-234377 Auskunft über den Dienstleister erhalten könnte, was allerdings trotz mehrerer Versuche nicht funktionierte. Gestern habe ich dann von Talkline ein Mahnschreiben mit der Aufforderung erhalten, den geforderten Betrag von 105,63 € zu überweisen.
Bin momentan unschlüssig, wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll. Die Dialerdatei habe ich auf Diskette gesichert. Des Weiteren habe ich mehrere Screenshots des Ereignisprotokolls und der Registry angefertigt und ausgedruckt und anschließend alle Spuren des Dialers auf meinem PC beseitigt (hoffe ich zumindestens). 
Die 0190er und 0900er-Nummern habe ich zwischenzeitlich sperren lassen.
Für Ratschläge wäre ich äußerst dankbar.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2003)

Wieso muß man den selben Text hier gleich dreimal veröffentlichen?
Tut das Not?


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2003)

Das sieht nach einem klaren Fall aus, wo ein Minderjähriger auf eine Dialerfalle hereingefallen ist, die auch gezielt für Minderjährige (egal, ob hauptsächlich oder nur unter anderem) aufgestellt wurde.

Ich verweise daher auf das unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20546#20546

und "Umgebung" Gesagte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (10 Juli 2003)

@pdschmidt

Drei identische  Postings zumal auch noch thematisch unpassend angehängt sind  überflüssig und daher sind zwei 
gelöscht worden. 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer 0190080788*



			
				pdschmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, bin neu im Forum und bin ebenfalls Opfer eines Dialers geworden. Es handelt sich um den Dialer _127-anime-1-0-.exe, der über die Mehrwertdienstnummer 0190080788 zum lächerlichen Preis von 7,50 €/Minute eine DFÜ-Verbindung herstellt.


Was Dein Sohn da verwendet hat ist wahrscheinlich ein Produkt der Global Netcom GmbH, in Wetter. Hast Du schon einmal die AGB´s in dem Dialer durchgelesen? Darunter steht auch die Kontaktadresse des Verantwortlichen - man könnte ja mal probieren, mit dem zu reden (natürlich schriftlich!) Da Dein Sohn erst 13 ist, und die selbe Rufnummer auch für pornografischen Inhalt verwendet werden kann, könnte es ja sein, dass die Verantwortlichen Deinen Einwendungen ggü. positiv eingestellt sind. Viel Hoffnung kann ich Dir jedoch nicht machen.
Wie Du bereits geschrieben hast - die Schutzmechanismen gegen diese Art von Bauernfang kommen leider zu spät! Die Rechnung von Talkline wirst Du wohl bezahlen müssen, es gibt keinen Grund, sich aus der Verantwortung für den Telefonanschluss zu stehlen. Leider greifen die Carrier zu drastischen Mitteln, wie Mahnung, Inkasso und so weiter - das wird lediglich immer teurer.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2003)

Der Verantwortliche hat sich zum Thema bereits geäußert unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&t=1396360&pg=1&d=30&sr=1

Das Argument mit der gemeinsamen Rufnummernnutzung mit pornografischen Inhalten zieht vermutlich nicht. Da vermischt sich nichts. Die Rufnummer hat nur mit der Kasse, nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Urteilen in dieser oder in jener Richtung ist nicht vorhersehbar, wenn Ermessensspielräume vorhanden sind. Wenn der Schutz der Jugend missachtet ist, können Dialerurteile auch ganz anders ausgehen als vermutet. Können, müssen aber auch nicht.

Diese Entscheidung sollte man den Betroffenen überlassen. Sie ist schwer genug. Aber man kann Vorschläge für die bestmögliche Abwehr anbieten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer 0190080788*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechnung von Talkline wirst Du wohl bezahlen müssen, es gibt keinen Grund, sich aus der Verantwortung für den Telefonanschluss zu stehlen. Leider greifen die Carrier zu drastischen Mitteln, wie Mahnung, Inkasso und so weiter - das wird lediglich immer teurer.



Mal langsam mit solchen Aussagen!
Es geht hier nicht darum, ob der Anschlussinhaber für seinen Telefonanschluss verantwortlich ist, sondern darum, ob überhaupt ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zwischen einem 13- Jährigen und einem Contentanbieter zustande gekommen ist.
Es ist also zu klären, wie denn der Dialer in Aktion getreten ist und darüber hinaus, ob das von einem 13-Jährigen gewollt war und ob er denn überhaupt geschäftsfähig war.
Die Sache ist also überhaupt noch nicht richtig beleuchtet und insofern sind solche Pauschalurteile unangebracht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2003)

...unangebrachtes Pauschalurteil - meinetwegen! Aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass hier wirklich alles erst einmal geprüft werden muss und wer soll das bittschön tun? Der QuestNet-Dialer _127-anime-1-0-.exe funktioniert völlig FST-konform, sogar mit zweimaliger Einwahlbestätigung (man mag mich berichtigen, wenn es jemand besser weiss!) Wenn hier der 13jährige Sohn die Session verursacht hat, dann haftet, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, zwangsläufig der Inhaber des Telefonanschlusses für die Einwahlen im vollem Umfang (Aufsichtspflicht des Erziehungsberechtigten).
Es liegt mir fern falschen Optimismus zu schüren - bei ordentlicher Argumentation kann es schon sein, dass sich ein positives Ergebnis in dieser Sache über ein Gericht erreichen lässt. Doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man der einen oder der anderen Partei Glauben schenkt, steht 50:50. Die Verbindung kam zu stande, da ein User dies so gewünscht und mindestens zweimal bestätigt hat. Dann kommt die Rechnung und der Verantwortliche (leider ein Unbeteiligter) fällt aus allen Wolken über den Preis. Wie stellt man sich das nun vor, wer die bestellte Musik bezahlen soll?


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Juli 2003)

Genau das ist meiner Rede Sinn.
Wenn alle Aspekte abgeprüft sind, dann kann die Entscheidung gefällt werden, ob die Sache weiter zu verfolgen ist, oder mit Zahlung der Rechnung als Lehrgeld auszubuchen ist.


----------



## pdschmidt (11 Juli 2003)

*Dialer 0190080788*

Was anna bezüglich der FST-Konformität meines Dialers gesagt hat, kann ich leider nur bestätigen. Er verlangt tatsächlich mindestens eine einmalige Einwahlbestätigung (habe es auf einem Rechner ohne Internetanschluss selbst ausprobiert). Ich muss demnach davon ausgehen, dass mein Sohn die Verbindung zwar bewusst, aber wohl in Ungedanken der damit verbundenen Folgen, aufgebaut hat. Vielleicht besteht noch ein Chance, wegen des hohen Verbindungsentgelts von 7,50 €/Minute sich auf Sittenwirdigkeit zu berufen. Diesbezüglich gibt es zwar noch keine höchstrichterliche Entscheidung. Allerdings hat das OLG Hamburg in einem artverwandten Fall entschieden, dass die Werbung von Klingeltönen in Jugendzeitschriften nur dann wettbewerbsrechtlich einwandfrei ist, wenn der Preis für den "Download" nicht mehr als 3,- € beträgt (OLG Hamburg, Urt. v. 10. April 2003 - Az.: 5 U 97/02). Des Weiteren betreibt die Bundesregierung derzeit einen Reformvorschlag, das Verbindungsentgelt für Dialer auf einen Höchstbetrag von 2 €/Minute festzuschreiben.
Ich werde sehen. wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Comedian1 (11 Juli 2003)

Wenn es ein deutscher Content Provider war, dann könnte dein Anwalt gegen den Content Provider wegen ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung klagen, weil Kinder nicht so ohne weiteres Verträge schliessen können.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Duc (11 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer 0190080788*



			
				pdschmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren betreibt die Bundesregierung derzeit einen Reformvorschlag, das Verbindungsentgelt für Dialer auf einen Höchstbetrag von 2 €/Minute festzuschreiben.
> Ich werde sehen. wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt.



Das wäre doch endlich mal ein einigermaßen guter Vorschlag. 

Allerdings sollten dann aber die ersten 2 Euro auch den Verbindungs-AUFBAU enthalten, denn das Entgelt dafür liegt ja teilweise bei 55 Euro (oder noch mehr?), egal ob man dann nur ein paar Sekunden oder eine Stunde drin bleibt (bewußt oder unbewußt).

Gruss
Duc


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2003)

@Duc
Bei den 55-€-Dialern ist eine Zeit für den Verbindungsaufbau bereits eingerechnet und die beträgt zwischen 20 und 40 Sekunden - d. h. zu den Verbindungszeiten auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis müssen diese (zumeist 40 sec.) noch hinzugerechnet werden. Allerdings fällt diese Kulanzzeit bei der Berechnung wieder heraus, so dass sich der Endbetrag für den User somit subtrahiert. Eine Verbindung, die innerhalb der (nennen wir es mal) Aufbauzeit getrennt wird, schlägt überhaupt nicht zu Buche, obwohl in der Datei "Coder", auf dem Rechner des Users, diese Verbindung als bestehend protokolliert wird.
Auf das Thema Gutschrift bei Q1 gehe ich hier lieber nicht wieder näher ein - aber, wenn ein Kunde Sessions unter einer Minute hatte, kann er dort einen berechtigten Widerspruch geltend machen. Das dürfte jedoch nur für die hochpreisigen Dialer gelten - bei den 7,50ern sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------



## Duc (11 Juli 2003)

*55 Euro*

@Anna

yup, wie bei mir. Q1 ist so kulant, mir eine Einwahl ja aufgrund von "Einwahlproblemen" zu erlassen. Meinen Einwand, dass ich mich gar nicht einwählen wollte, haben sie ja völlig ignoriert  :-?  

Duc


----------

